# Star Wars Episode 8: Gab Rogue One einen Tipp zur Herkunft des finsteren Snoke?



## Darkmoon76 (29. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 8: Gab Rogue One einen Tipp zur Herkunft des finsteren Snoke?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars Episode 8: Gab Rogue One einen Tipp zur Herkunft des finsteren Snoke?


----------



## ego1899 (29. Dezember 2016)

Snoke = Darth Plagueis


----------



## Feynmann (30. Dezember 2016)

Laut Jedipedia ist der Orden der Whills ein Vorgänger des Jediordens, der die Fähigkeit hatte das verstorbene den Kontakt mit der Macht halten konnten. Also wie Qui-Gon Jinn und OBi Wan. Aber irgendwie ist bei George Lucas alles ein wenig beliebig. In Clonewars tauchten ja auch plötzlich übermächtige Wesen "Wächter der Macht" auf. Seine Midi-Chlorianer sind auch so ein Überraschungsei.


----------



## Feynmann (30. Dezember 2016)

Sorry, hatte überlesen, das im Text Qui-Gon Jinn erwähnt wurde.


----------

